# Euer Lebensmotto



## Succubie (25. November 2007)

jeder mensch hat doch bestimmt einen bestimmten satz nach dem er sein ganzes leben gestaltet oder
der einem nimmer aus dem kopf geht?

welchen habt ihr?

ich sag nur: wer etwas 'A'nkauft  muss auch 'B'ezahlen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (25. November 2007)

ich hab eig. keinen aber wenn ich mein lebens motto in worte fassen würde

1)auch gummibärchen können zurückbeissen
2)mach nie etwas sinnvolles und wenn du doch etwas machst gestallte es sinnlos

//Hört auf alte Threads hochzuholen,is ja peinlich xD


----------



## Lurock (25. November 2007)

Das Leben ist ein Haufen Shice und ich bin rein getreten.

oder

Was Du heute kannst besorgen, das verschiebe stets auf morgen.


----------



## chopi (25. November 2007)

Was Du heute kannst besorgen, das verschiebe stets auf morgen.

GENAU das fehlt bei mir noch^^


----------



## Kellertreppe (25. November 2007)

Du möcht ich nich sein wenn ich ich wär !

(ps : das is n filmzitat)


----------



## K0l0ss (25. November 2007)

Was mich nicht umbringt macht mich nur härter... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(Vielleicht kennt es ja jemand. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. November 2007)

Der Preis des Lebens ist der Tot.

"Ich werd erster!!!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabenbunt (25. November 2007)

Credo, quia absurdum. (Ich glaube, weil es wiedersinnig ist.)


----------



## Thoor (25. November 2007)

1.Siehe sigg:O

2.Es kann noch schlimmer komme(Und es kommt noch schlimmer!)

3.Ach leck mich ich geh pennen:O

4.Irren ist menschlich

5.Gestern war heute noch morgen.

6.Gestern stand ich am Abgrund, heute bin ich einen Schritt weiter!

7.2 Sachen sind unendlich, die Dummheit der Menschen und das Universum, wobei ich mir bei letzterem nicht sicher bin. (A.Einstein)

8.Ich kaufe nichts, ich spende nichts, ich bin mit meiner Religion zufrieden UND TSCHÜSS!(Das muss man an die Haustüre kleben xD)

Tante Edith sagt: RITZ RITZ WE ARE EMOKIDS!


----------



## GobliN (25. November 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Der Preis des Lebens ist der Tot.



Nichts ist kostenlos - selbst der Tod kostet das Leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slit of Arthas (25. November 2007)

Succubie schrieb:


> jeder mensch hat doch bestimmt einen bestimmten satz nach dem er sein ganzes leben gestaltet oder
> der einem nimmer aus dem kopf geht?
> 
> welchen habt ihr?
> ...



Bei mir wärs eher 
"wer A sagt muss nicht B sagen, wenn er erkannt hat, dass A falsch war"
oder
"Und alle Zeit, die nicht mit dem Herzen wahrgenommen wird, ist so verloren wie die Farben des Regenbogens für einen Blinden oder das Lied eines Vogels für einen Tauben."
gibt aber ganz viele kluge Sprüche, die alle irgendwie "richtig" sind.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (25. November 2007)

Mein Motto:

Wer kämpft kann verlieren,wer nicht kämpft hat schon verloren.

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Noxiel (25. November 2007)

*Memento Mori!
Carpe Diem!​*
Diese beiden Aussprüche beschreiben treffend meine Ansicht zum Leben und den Bemühungen darin etwas zu erreichen.


----------



## Thront (25. November 2007)

lieber arm dran als arm ab


----------



## Gamby (25. November 2007)

In allem guten steckt was schlechtes & in allem schlechten steckt was gutes

oder kurz gesagt

Jing&Jang


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. November 2007)

GobliN schrieb:


> Nichts ist kostenlos - selbst der Tod kostet das Leben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In diesem Fall definiert man "Preis" nicht als Wert, sondern als Geschenk nach dem "Sieg". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grishnagh (25. November 2007)

Wie's in den Wald reinschallt, schallt's auch wieder heraus.


----------



## Frigobert (25. November 2007)

Immer lustig und vergnügt, bis der Arsch im Sarge liegt!


----------



## Besieger (25. November 2007)

Lerne erst gehorchen bevor du befiehlst,.


----------



## Hellb3nder (25. November 2007)

Echte Männer essen keinen Honig, echte Männer kauen Bienen


----------



## Licanin (25. November 2007)

Jage nichts, das du nicht töten kannst!


----------



## Slit of Arthas (25. November 2007)

Noxiel schrieb:


> *Memento Mori!
> Carpe Diem!​*
> Diese beiden Aussprüche beschreiben treffend meine Ansicht zum Leben und den Bemühungen darin etwas zu erreichen.


Widerspricht sich das nicht?

Memento Mori...denke daran, dass du irgendwann sterben wirst und
Carpe Diem...lebe (für) den Tag


----------



## Grishnagh (26. November 2007)

Hmm, ich finde eigentlich, dass paßt sehr gut zusammen. Erst wenn man weiß, wie vergänglich alles ist, weiß man etwas erst richtig zu schätzen, nicht?

"Manche Menschen leben, als würden sie nie sterben, nur um dann zu sterben, als ob sie nie gelebt hätten."
KA, woher das ist, aber es ging mir gerade durch den Kopf, als ich das gelesen habe.


----------



## nalcarya (26. November 2007)

_Die einzig wahre Ordnung ist das Chaos._

Das ist übrigens mein ganz eigener Spruch, ich wüsste nicht ihn schonmal irgendwo von irgendeiner anderen Person gelesen zu haben. Also bitte bei Zitat mich angeben :>


----------



## Organasilver (26. November 2007)

Nur ein Kleingeist hält Ordnung, ein Genie überblickt das Chaos

(Gerüchten zufolge von John Isaac Newton, aber ich kenn den Spruch von diversen "lustigen" Türklebern und fand ihn passend für mein Bombeneinschlagsszenario, das Wohnung genannt wird^^)


----------



## Cyral (26. November 2007)

Alles kommt zu dem der warten kann

(klingt besser als Geduld ist das halbe Leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

und 

Die Tonlage macht die Musik

Und noch eins meiner lieben Oma

Hoffe immer auf das Beste, aber sei auf das Schlimmste vorbereitet


----------



## Szyslak (26. November 2007)

Mein Lebensmotto ist nicht jugendfrei hrhr..
Daher zensiert.


----------



## Kal Jerico (26. November 2007)

Kein wirkliches Motto, aber ein paar "Weisheiten":

- As long as it has Tits, Wheels or a CPU it will cause you trouble.
- Karma is a bitch.
- Fehler sind der Schatten des Könnens.
- Wir mögen Menschen wegen ihrer Qualitäten aber lieben sie wegen ihrer Fehler
- Schlag schnell, hart und vor allem als erster zu
- Das Schwert eines weisen Mannes und eines Idioten ist gleich scharf


----------



## Gwynny (26. November 2007)

Immer positiv denken und die Fröhlichkeit bewahren.

LG Gwynny


----------



## Thront (26. November 2007)

Das leben ist wie ein Penis: Klein, schrumpelig und viel zu kurz um wirklich Spaß zu haben

-sagte mir eine freundin am telefon...


----------



## Vreen (26. November 2007)

"Selbstsicherheit sieht nur von unten aus wie Arroganz"


----------



## Thront (26. November 2007)

mein lebensmotto:

**editiert von Haihappen*

wohnst du noch oder lebst du schon?


----------



## Dracun (26. November 2007)

Da ich Kölner bin,gilt bei mir *Dat Kölsche Grundgesetzt* oder *Die 11 Jebote*
*
Et is wie et is!
Mäht Nix!
Et kütt wie et kütt!
Et hätt noch immer jotjejange!
Watt fott is is fott!
Jede Jeck is anders!
Wat sull dä Quatsch!
Hammer immer su jemaat!
Drink doch ene met!
Hammer nit, bruche mer nit, fott domit!
Leeve un leeve losse!
*


----------



## Noxiel (26. November 2007)

Slit schrieb:


> Widerspricht sich das nicht?
> 
> Memento Mori...denke daran, dass du irgendwann sterben wirst und
> Carpe Diem...lebe (für) den Tag




Du missinterpretierst diese beiden Sprichwörter.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Carpe Diem heißt übersetzt "Nutze den Tag", also ein Hinweis seine Chancen nicht verstreichen zu lassen bzw. sich nicht dem Müßiggang hinzugeben.

Memento Mori heißt grob übersetzt "Bedenke das du sterben musst", ein Hinweis dass alles Leben vergänglich ist. Ein Warnruf, seine gottgebene Zeit nicht sinnlos zu vertuen, sondern ein erfülltes und zufriedenes Leben zu führen. 
Memento Mori steht also im Appel des Carpe Diem und an dieser Stelle möchte ich Wikipedia zitieren.


> Bezogen auf dessen Lebensgefühl ist eine ausgeprägte Antithetik das vorherrschende Grundprinzip: Diesseits und Jenseits; Spiel und Ernst; Schein und Sein; leidenschaftliche Sinneslust und Lebensgier im Appell des Carpe Diem


----------



## Níght06 (26. November 2007)

my motto;

schlaf solange du kannst  ..


----------



## Besieger (26. November 2007)

> my motto;
> 
> schlaf solange du kannst ..



könnte von meim kater kommen


----------



## x3n0n (26. November 2007)

Ich lass alles auf mich zukommen und nehms wies kommt...


----------



## Escurona (27. November 2007)

Mmmhh da gäbe es 3:
einmal Frauen an die Macht, was dich nicht tötet macht dich stark und was dir net selbst angetan werden soll tu auch keinem anderen an und nach den dreien leb ich auch^^
lg Escurona


----------



## BloodyEyes (27. November 2007)

Die Unendlichkeit endete mit meiner Geburt !


----------



## Semrak (27. November 2007)

Sei wie du bist und geb niemals nach

Nun muss ich mich nur noch dran halten^^
Bin irgendwie zu schüchtern um des durchzuziehen *g*

MFG Semrak


----------



## Slit of Arthas (28. November 2007)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Du missinterpretierst diese beiden Sprichwörter.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aye, klingt schlüssig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ach, es gibt 1000ende kluge Sprüche, die alle irgendwann passen.


----------



## Reeth Caldason (29. November 2007)

joe ich bewerte diesmal keinen einzigen beitrag da ich zu faul bin allles zu lesen. 
mein lebensmotto is einfach nur genieße das leben mit allem was es dir bietet!
und wenn dir was net passt beweg deine hemoriden und tu etwas und laba net nur=)
ansonsten zogg einfach ma wow und du bist glücklich egal was du fürn verquirltes leben hast vorrausgesetzt und hastn pc mit i-net.
gl meine lieben ich wünsche euch allen ein leben das sich nach euren maßstäben gut misst 
mfg Reeth


----------



## shadow24 (30. November 2007)

tja,was für eine friedliche Welt hätten wir, wenn sich alle an mein Leitspruch halten würden: was du nicht willst, das man dir tut, das füg auch keinem anderen zu...
ansonsten leb ich nach den Mottos: ich arbeite um zu leben und leb nicht um zu arbeiten
und Nichts ist unmöglich wenn du liebst und wenn du träumst...
so, zum Abschluss: jeder wünsch mir was er will - Gott geb ihm nochmal so viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (30. November 2007)

kurz und bündig "Werden lassen."


----------



## Boomman (1. Dezember 2007)

Also :
"Wenn es irgendetwas wichtigeres als mein Ego gibt verlange ich dass man es auf der Stelle verhaftet und erschießt!"

"Ich bin Egoist, ich leb für mich selbst."


Mfg


----------



## Piloria (2. Dezember 2007)

also bei mir passen sehr genau:
1. no risk,no fun....das is jetzt nich so partymässig gemeint...sondern manchmal muss man eben etwas riskieren um zu gewinnen
2.was einen nicht umbringt,macht einen nur stärker
3.irgendwann gehts wieder nach oben

ausserdem mag ich das zitat von J.J. Rousseau: "Beleidigungen sind die Argumente derer,die keine Argumente haben."


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. Dezember 2007)

Piloria schrieb:


> ausserdem mag ich das zitat von J.J. Rousseau: "Beleidigungen sind die Argumente derer,die keine Argumente haben."



Das ist ein Wiederspruch in sich selbst. Wenn der Herr Beleidigungen als Argument bezeichnet.^^



"Wer nichts wagt, kann nichts verlieren." (Kevin Russel)

Ist in beide Richtungen verwendbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piloria (2. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Das ist ein Wiederspruch in sich selbst. Wenn der Herr Beleidigungen als Argument bezeichnet.^^
> "




^^ lies das zitat nochmal richtig.dieses zitat macht doch offentsichtlich,dass man mit beleidigungen nichts argumentieren kann.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. Dezember 2007)

Piloria schrieb:


> ^^ lies das zitat nochmal richtig.dieses zitat macht doch offentsichtlich,dass man mit beleidigungen nichts argumentieren kann.



Ich meine damit, dass der Typ die Beleidigungen in DIESEM Satz als Argumente bezeichnet.


----------



## Piloria (2. Dezember 2007)

ahja...naja interpretationssache.ich habs gleich so verstanden,dass man eben nich auf "es geht auf diese weise nicht, weil soundso" nicht mit "das geht so nich,weil du nen blödi bist" antworten kann.(Bsp)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. Dezember 2007)

Piloria schrieb:


> ahja...naja interpretationssache.ich habs gleich so verstanden,dass man eben nich auf "es geht auf diese weise nicht, weil soundso" nicht mit "das geht so nich,weil du nen blödi bist" antworten kann.(Bsp)



Ja, das ist ja auch eindeutig zu verstehen. Da ich aber, wenn ich manche Dinge >extrem< kritisch betrachte, auf solche "Ideen" komme, habe ich dir diese mitgeteilt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piloria (2. Dezember 2007)

jo is doch auch mal gut,wie andere soetwas sehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke für die mitteilung...hat mich auch zum nachdenken gebracht.


----------



## Ascordia (3. Dezember 2007)

Hellb3nder schrieb:


> Echte Männer essen keinen Honig, echte Männer kauen Bienen


 LoL ^^


----------



## Qonix (3. Dezember 2007)

ganz einfach:

Sport ist Mord


----------



## Veragron (3. Dezember 2007)

Use your heart and not your eyes.
Entsprechend deftig können auch mal Diskussionen mit mir werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Use your heart and not your eyes.



Also ich benuze lieber meinen *Verstand*, also total irrational mit dem "Herz" _denken_. o_O


----------



## ZAM (3. Dezember 2007)

*Flames gelöscht* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satanhimself (3. Dezember 2007)

"in den Tag hinein..." würde es glaub ich am besten beschreiben


----------



## Avyn (4. Dezember 2007)

"Nimm das Leben nicht zu ernst, du kommst sowieso nicht lebend davon!"

Ich habe da so meine ganz eigene Interpretation, die auf dem ersten Blick vielleicht nicht ganz ersichtlich ist.

Ich versuche mit einer gewissen Gelassenheit zu leben. Das heißt nicht dass mir alles total scheiß egal ist und dass ich nicht nach all dem was das Leben lebenswert macht strebe, sondern es heißt dass ich die Sachen die ich nicht ändern kann akzeptiere und versuche das beste daraus zu machen. Es bringt niemanden etwas wenn ich mich über irgendetwas total aufrege, am aller wenigsten mir selbst.


----------



## nii_chan (5. Dezember 2007)

Is eigentlich kein richtiges "Motto" >_>

Licht & Schatten, Liebe & Hass, Gut & Boese - nichts existiert ohne das andere.


nii


----------



## se_BASTET (5. Dezember 2007)

Ich lebe nicht um zu arbeiten, sondern ich ARBEITE um zu LEBEN...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: Ehre die Götter, Liebe deine Frau und Verteidige dein Land!

na wer kennts?


----------



## Eisfieber (6. Dezember 2007)

Nix is umsonst außer der Tod und der kostet das Leben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (6. Dezember 2007)

Man sollte mit sich immer zufrieden sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (6. Dezember 2007)

se_BASTET schrieb:


> Ich lebe nicht um zu arbeiten, sondern ich ARBEITE um zu LEBEN...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hector von Troja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## se_BASTET (7. Dezember 2007)

RICHTIG Huntara, finde danach lässt sichs doch auch Leben.
(trifft besonders zu wenn man beim Bund war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## chopi (7. Dezember 2007)

*  eile mit weile  *

immer noch mein lieblingsmotto hehe

mir fällt noch eins ein: die wenigsten werden deinen respakt haben weolln aber das ist kein grund ihn zu verschenken (<-grad zusammengedichtet^^)


----------



## Maternus (7. Dezember 2007)

Akzeptiere jeden wie er ist, verbiege Dich für niemanden.

Kurz, schmerzlos, und nur für die allerwenigsten in meiner 100%-ig umgesetzten Konsequenz nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Gamerhenne (7. Dezember 2007)

mein absolutes Motto an dem sich auch nie was ändern wird:

"Das Prinzip aller Dinge ist Wasser, denn Wasser ist alles und zu Wasser kehrt alles zurück."

Der nette Spruch kam von Thales von Milet, jemandem der schon ziemlich lange tot ist *G*
Ohne Wasser läuft so ziemlich gar nichts im Leben noch nicht mal das Blut im Körper, geschweige denn, der Körper selber und wenn wir mal nimmer sind, dann geht alles wieder über ins Große Ganze und von vorne los.. 

Joi ! Das war jetzt aber pathetisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frank-414 (7. Dezember 2007)

Hihi,

da hat Rinnan ja ein Motto, dass ich mal in meinen Screenshot-Comics (siehe mein Blog) verwertet habe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein eigenes Motto steht unten in der Signatur...


----------



## Veragron (7. Dezember 2007)

Made my day. Und dein Motto ist gut, auch wenn ichs mehrmals lesen musste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (7. Dezember 2007)

Alles was einen Anfang hat, hat auch ein Ende!


----------



## Elchen (8. Dezember 2007)

lieber stehend sterben als kniend leben!

(hat wahrscheinlich schon öfter hier gestanden.. hab mich aber nicht durch alle seiten gewühlt ;-))


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

Hast du "Lions for Lambs" gesehen? Das Ende past da sehr gut dazu.


----------



## Elchen (8. Dezember 2007)

nein habe ich nicht gesehen worum geht es da?


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

Naja die gesamte Handlung ist nicht so wichtig, in einer der lezten Szenen sind amerikanische Soldaten von afganischen Terroristen umzingelt und obwohl sie keine Muntiton mehr haben tun sie so als ob sie auf sie schißen wollen und werden erschossen. Beide sind stark verwundet und stehen aber trotzdem auf weil sie nicht im liegen/kniehen sterben wollen.

Ich hoffe ich hab jetzt nicht zu viele Fehler eingebaut, keine Lust das jetzt nochmal zu lesen...


----------



## Elchen (8. Dezember 2007)

hört sich sehr sehr interessant an


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

Jo, ist auch ein sehr guter Film meiner Meinung nach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elchen (8. Dezember 2007)

hast du jarhead gesehen? der ist auch mal klasse


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

Nö, wollt ich aber eigentlich anschaun ^^


----------



## Elchen (8. Dezember 2007)

der ist auch mal richtig gut gemacht.. steh eigentlich nicht so auf kriegsfilme der ist aber gut!!


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

Werd versuchen mir den mal zu besorgen!


----------



## Kadis (8. Dezember 2007)

Wenn der letzte Kreuzer versenkt,
die letzte Bombe entschärft
und das letzte Gewehr verschrottet wurde
werden die Menschen endlich begreifen das man auch mit Stöcken töten kann.
-Lenarius Daran-

Damit will ich keineswegs gewalt verteidigen eher soll aufgezeigt werden das die Menschen umdenken müssten da eine waffe niemals einen Menschen töten kann. Nur Menschen töten Menschen egal mit welcher waffe.


----------



## Jessica_Alba_fan (12. Dezember 2007)

Alles Gute hat was Böses und alles Böse hat was Gutes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (12. Dezember 2007)

Keep Chillin'


----------



## Jácks (1. März 2008)

save the world kill yourself 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (1. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> save the world kill yourself
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja,nach dem motto _lebste_ nicht lange


----------



## Jácks (1. März 2008)

*seil bereit mach*


----------



## Babyhexe (2. März 2008)

Relax Take it easy xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (2. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das Leben ist ein Haufen Shice und ich bin rein getreten.
> 
> oder
> 
> Was Du heute kannst besorgen, das verschiebe stets auf morgen.



/signed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder ..
Ich brauche keinen sex denn das leben fickt mich jeden tag *g* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (2. März 2008)

Mein Lebensmotto...joa, gute Frage. Ich lass mich von nichts und niemandem von meinem Weg abbringen. Das steht fest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimbahld (2. März 2008)

Wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krazi (3. März 2008)

interessante sprichwörter und meinungen!

mein moto lautet wer früher stirbt ist länger tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (3. März 2008)

Looten und gelootet werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zumindest in av xD


----------



## b1ubb (3. März 2008)

hmmm kommt immer drauf an 

aber ich würd sagen

"Chill a bissi" - wieviel das jetzt wohl verstehen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seufernator (3. März 2008)

Kommt Zeit, kommt Rat.

Also nichts zu bald machen, denn später weiß ich es sowieso besser.


----------



## Ahramanyu (3. März 2008)

Immer schön alles ausreizen, mehr als sauer werden kann sie nicht.


----------



## Gwynny (3. März 2008)

Heute ist mein Motto ausnahmsweise mal:
"Arbeit durchstehen und ab ins Bett"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Gwynny


----------



## Jockurt (3. März 2008)

Auf jeden Fall nicht so was weinerliches wie die meisten Leute hier.
Hoert auf rumzuheulen und euch zu beschweren und macht mal was.
Mein Gott...


----------



## Dannie (3. März 2008)

Born to sleep!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Das Geheimnis des Könnens liegt im Wollen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (3. März 2008)

Jockurt schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall nicht so was weinerliches wie die meisten Leute hier.
> Hoert auf rumzuheulen und euch zu beschweren und macht mal was.
> Mein Gott...


Rofl, Junge, hier heult niemand rum, genauso wenig wie sich
jmd beschwert und woher willst du wissen das wir nicht was machen?

Du bist es doch der sich grad beschwert und rumheult, dass niemand was macht.


----------



## Jockurt (3. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Rofl, Junge, hier heult niemand rum, genauso wenig wie sich
> jmd beschwert und woher willst du wissen das wir nicht was machen?
> 
> Du bist es doch der sich grad beschwert und rumheult, dass niemand was macht.




Ach ja?

Sachen wie:


> Ich brauche keinen sex denn das leben fickt mich jeden tag



oder:


> Das Leben ist ein Haufen Shice und ich bin rein getreten.



strotzen ja nur so vor lebensfreude... -.-
Ich sage ja nicht, dass hier jeder rumheult...
Und was soll ich denn machen? Die Mottos von anderen Leuten veraendern?

Naja, was solls...wird sowieso in einem Flamewar enden, den ich eher aus Versehen angezettelt habe...


----------



## Unbesiegbär1 (3. März 2008)

"Nimm 2"


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. März 2008)

Jockurt schrieb:


> Ach ja?
> 
> Sachen wie:
> oder:
> ...



Sag bloß, Du hast etwas dagegen, wenn einige keinen Bock mehr haben? (Krass ausgedrückt)

Einige machen sich eben nichts vor, sondern erkennen die Wahrheit...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (3. März 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Sag bloß, Du hast etwas dagegen, wenn einige keinen Bock mehr haben? (Krass ausgedrückt)
> 
> Einige machen sich eben nichts vor, sondern erkennen die Wahrheit...
> 
> ...



Jup 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja und meins war halt das Motto .. so isses halt
Jeden MORGEN aufstehen .. arbeiten/schule am abend zocken/was mit kolegen machen .. pennen

wochenende durchfeiern und monatg von vorne beginnen ..

life is hard ..go and fuck it 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ahja und das kann noch gute 45 jahre so weiter gehen .. 
also von dem her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das leben ist ein scheiss spiel mit ner genialen grafik ..


----------



## Hell-Emissary (4. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> das leben ist ein scheiss spiel mit ner genialen grafik ..


Naja, find die Grafik nid so hammer :/ Zu unrealistisch halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Topic
Mein Motto steht in der Signatur^^

_*~from hell~*_


----------



## Lurock (4. März 2008)

Uuuuhhh, Rammstein - Der Meister -- Ich liebe dieses Lied!
Kein schlechtes Motto...!


----------



## Hell-Emissary (4. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Uuuuhhh, Rammstein - Der Meister -- Ich liebe dieses Lied!
> Kein schlechtes Motto...!


Jo! Ramms+ein ftw! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Mein Teil, Hallelujah, Heirate mich, Bestrafe mich, Engel, Rein Raus, Ich will, Sonne, Mein Herz brennt und Du hast sind auch derbst geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_*~from hell~*_


----------



## Minastirit (4. März 2008)

Rammstein (zerstören) ist mein lieblings lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber cooles motto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (4. März 2008)

Immernoch 6/10 Punkten.

Edit: Scheiße.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...falscher Fred.


----------



## Hell-Emissary (4. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Rammstein (zerstören) ist mein lieblings lied
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Zerrrstöööörrrren! Natürlich! Voll vergessen! des is hamma  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_*~from hell~*_


----------



## Unbesiegbär1 (4. März 2008)

Auch ein gutes Lebensmotto finde ich:

Lieber reich und gesund als arm und krank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drunker (5. März 2008)

keine ahnung wie man das kurz und prägnant als motto niederschreiben kann:

jeder soll machen können was er will, wenn er dafür die verantwortung übrnimmt und bereit ist mit den konsequenzen zu leben.


----------



## picollo0071 (5. März 2008)

Lieber nix tun, als mit viel tun nix erreichen.

Es gibt weder eine größere, noch eine kleinere Hälfte. 2 Hälften sind IMMER gleich groß. Leider versteht das die größere Hälfte der Erdbevölkerung nicht...


----------



## umbraadeus (15. März 2008)

Zu jeder Streitfrage gibt es zwei Standpunkte: meinen und den falschen





Lieber Gott gib doch zu
daß ich klüger bin als Du
Und nun nimm doch endlich hin
daß ich etwas besonderes bin
So und nun preise meinen Namen
sonst setzt es etwas 
Amen


----------



## Ollav (16. März 2008)

Topic: "Euer Lebensmotto, nach welchem motto/vorsatz lebt ihr????"

*hahahahahahahahaha* Schöner Topic!

Mein Lebensmotto:

*Verreckt doch alle!*


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (16. März 2008)

Haupt sache man ist gesund


----------



## Seufernator (16. März 2008)

Ich würde sagen: Es gibt nichts, das so wichtig ist, dass man es nicht auf morgen verschieben könnte.

und natürlich: Ideen sind mächtiger als Körperkraft. ist ein Zitat von Sophokles einem Altgriechen


----------



## Triton (16. März 2008)

Ich lebe nach dem Motto: _Sehe das was Du hast und nicht was Du nicht hast._

Es gibt Milliarden!!! von Menschen auf der Welt denen geht es schlechter
als dem ärmsten hier in Deutschland. In diesem Sinne, genießt Euer Leben.


----------



## Villano (16. März 2008)

Was du heute kannst besorgen, das verschiebe stehts auf morgen!


----------



## Cheffe! (17. März 2008)

Nur tote fische schwimmen mit dem Strom.

MFG Cheffe


----------



## Zachrid (17. März 2008)

"Leben und leben lassen. Nörgeln und nörgeln lassen. Auf den Arm nehmen und auf den Arm nehmen lassen..."


----------



## Villano (17. März 2008)

Cheffe! schrieb:


> Nur tote fische schwimmen mit dem Strom.
> 
> MFG Cheffe


das is geil xD


----------



## Vakeros (17. März 2008)

tu was du nicht lassen kannst und lass was du nicht tuen kannst.


----------



## Ennia (17. März 2008)

_es gibt keinen kategorischen imperativ!_

soll heißen: ich hasse mottos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (17. März 2008)

sag was du denkst ohne 2 mal nachzudenken.
lachen ist gesund


----------



## Weldras (17. März 2008)

Wer kämpft kann verlieren, wer nicht kämpft hat schon verloren


----------



## lars1988 (17. März 2008)

Warum die Milch wo anders holen, wenn man die Kuh zuhause hat.


----------



## Jácks (17. März 2008)

umbraadeus schrieb:


> Lieber Gott gib doch zu
> daß ich klüger bin als Du
> Und nun nimm doch endlich hin
> daß ich etwas besonderes bin
> ...


OTTO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (19. März 2008)

"Ich kann auch trinken ohne Spaß zu habem..."  xD

den fand ich immer gut... oder 

"Gewalt ist keine Lösung.....aber ein Anfang..." ^^


----------



## Thoor (19. März 2008)

Zitat von einem Nobelpreisgewinner:
Wenn du einen Riesen siehst, lauf nicht weg! Schau noch mal hin, vielleicht ist es der Schatten eines Zwerges.

Und von wem sind diese beiden?na wer weiss es?
-"2 Sachen sind unendlich, das Universum und die Dummheit der Menschen, wobei ich mir beim 1. nicht so  sicher bin...."
-"Die Menschheit wird den 3. Weltkrieg mit Stöcken und Steinen bestreiten"


----------



## Incontemtio (19. März 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> Zitat von einem Nobelpreisgewinner:
> Wenn du einen Riesen siehst, lauf nicht weg! Schau noch mal hin, vielleicht ist es der Schatten eines Zwerges.



Nein, das ist ein chinesisches Sprichwort und lautet eigentlich: _Wenn du einen Riesen siehst, der mit dir kämpfen will, dann sei ohne Furcht. Untersuche zuerst den Stand der Sonne, dann wirst du sehen, daß der Riese vielleicht nur der Schatten eines Zwerges ist.
_

Quelle: http://www.angst-depressionen-alkoholerkra...body_angst.html



Thoor schrieb:


> Und von wem sind diese beiden?na wer weiss es?
> -"2 Sachen sind unendlich, das Universum und die Dummheit der Menschen, wobei ich mir beim 1. nicht so  sicher bin...."
> -"Die Menschheit wird den 3. Weltkrieg mit Stöcken und Steinen bestreiten"



Das zweite wird Albert Einstein zugeschrieben.

Quelle: http://de.wikiquote.org/wiki/Albert_Einstein


----------



## Thoor (19. März 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Nein, das ist ein chinesisches Sprichwort und lautet eigentlich: _Wenn du einen Riesen siehst, der mit dir kämpfen will, dann sei ohne Furcht. Untersuche zuerst den Stand der Sonne, dann wirst du sehen, daß der Riese vielleicht nur der Schatten eines Zwerges ist.
> _
> 
> Quelle: http://www.angst-depressionen-alkoholerkra...body_angst.html
> ...


Danke für die aufklärenden Worte, ich hab irgendwo im Internet mal gelesen das ein Nobelpreisgewinner bei seiner Dankesrede dieses Sprichwort aufgetisch hat, und dachte es sei von ihm, so sieht man wieder ein gutes Motto:

Man hat niemals ausgelernt:-)


----------



## umbraadeus (22. März 2008)

mann Thoor..du zitierst Albert Einstein falsch..

Zwei Dinge sind unendlich, das Universum und die menschliche Dummheit, aber bei dem Universum bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher. Albert Einstein

Ich bin nicht sicher, mit welchen Waffen der dritte Weltkrieg ausgetragen wird, aber im vierten Weltkrieg werden sie mit Stöcken und Steinen kämpfen. Albert Einstein


----------



## Kindgenius (22. März 2008)

In der Stille liegt die Kraft.


----------



## Te-Rax (22. März 2008)

Wenn du kein Lebensmotto hasst, nimm einfach alle.


----------



## Melih (29. März 2008)

*hoffendlich hat mein schaden kein gehirn genommen* 
den find ich gut btw: der is von homer

mein motto ist
*einer geht noch*


----------



## Alanium (29. März 2008)

Mehr so "Weisheiten"(^^):

Stille Wasser sind tief.

Man weiß Gesundheit erst zu schätzen, wenn man sie verloren hat.

Mein Lebensmotto:

Unsere Vergangenheit war traurig, unsere Gegenwart ist eine Katastrophe - wenigstens haben wir eine Zukunft!


----------



## Emptybook (21. Juli 2008)

1+1=2

in seltenen fällen 1+1=4


----------



## Illuminatos (21. Juli 2008)

Der letzte Wagen ist immer ein Kombi!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Alkohol ist keine Lösung! Sondern ein Destillat!


----------



## PlutoII (21. Juli 2008)

1.Pass dich an wo du kannst und du wirst keine Probleme haben.
2.Such dir soviel Hilfe wie du nur kriegen kannst.
3.Denke vor dem Handeln! Ein Gedanke kann verworfen werden eine Handlung aber nicht rückgängig gemacht.


----------



## White-Frost (21. Juli 2008)

1. Jedes Leben geht zu ende gott sei dank auch meins
2. Es  zählt das Ergebnis nicht wie es erreicht wurde


----------



## Ötzalan (21. Juli 2008)

"Belästigen Sie mich nicht mit Tatsachen, meine Meinung steht fest!"

"Ich brauche keinen Sex, das Leben fickt mich jeden Tag!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (21. Juli 2008)

"Darf ich mal vorbei? Das geht nach Kompetenz ..."
und
"Woher soll ich wissen was ich denke bevor ich höre was ich sage?!"


----------



## luXz (21. Juli 2008)

"valhall awaits me!"


----------



## Bentok (22. Juli 2008)

-Lebe das leben, denn du hast nur eines!
-Is mir egal was ihr sagt, ich bin wie ich bin, und daran ändert auch keiner was.
-Wer mich nicht akzeptiert wie ich bin, kann mich anne Kimme knutschen!
-Willste mit Stil die Straße rocken nimm die Hosen aus den Socken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüße
Bentok


----------



## Mondryx (22. Juli 2008)

-"Alles was ich mir als Ziel setze, kann ich auch erreichen"
-"Das Leben ist ein Kampf, Siege"


----------



## iReap (22. Juli 2008)

Live is too short to think all through


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (22. Juli 2008)

Get rich or die trying


----------



## Vakeros (22. Juli 2008)

kein alkohol ist auch keine lösung^^


----------



## Einsam (23. Juli 2008)

von all den dingen die ich verloren haben..... hab ich am meisten an meinem verstand gehangen....


wissen ist macht... ihr wisst nichts.... macht nichts


tirol ist das paradies.... doch auch im paradies giebt es schwarze fögel.... *in den spiegelzeig*


----------



## Kappi (23. Juli 2008)

Meine Mottos:


"Lieber Geisteskrank als Unglücklich!"

sowie meine Signatur


----------



## Firstfloyd (23. Juli 2008)

Nichts ist so schlecht, um nicht für irgend etwas gut zu sein.


----------



## Shardy (23. Juli 2008)

alles hat einen grund


----------



## picollo0071 (24. Juli 2008)

Wissen ist Macht, nicht wissen macht auch nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (24. Juli 2008)

Lieber ein Haar in der Suppe als Suppe im Haar.


----------



## Mirdoìl (24. Juli 2008)

Meins is: Klopapier beidseitig benutzen und der erfolg liegt auf der hand..

und

Alle Menschen sind intelligent, Ausnahmen haben die Regel. ...


----------



## Zez (24. Juli 2008)

Carpe Diem


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Juli 2008)

ach du scheiße wie vertusch ich das am besten - das dürfts treffen
oder
Think befor you ink
oder
damn it
oder
ich brauch keine sex das leben fickt mich jeden tag
oder
ich hab kein bock mehr auf die ganze scheiße

zumindes zurzeit ist das meine einstellung


ach das heir ach noch
reden was wahr ist, saufen was klar ist und vögln was da ist!


----------



## Kiraka (25. Juli 2008)

Für mich ganz wichtiges Motto:

"Better to be hated for who you are - than loved for who you are not."



Mit nachdenklichem Gruß
Kiraka


----------



## Black Muffin (26. Juli 2008)

Ich mag diese Mottos, aber konkret nach einem leben...? Nein.

"Schnüre nie des andern Schuhe"
"Erst ein geschlossenes Buch offenbart"
"Das Leben ist wie ein Telefonbuch - viele Nummern, aber keine konkrete Handlung"
"Zeige den richtigen Weg"
"Als Blitzableiter fungieren hat noch jedem geschadet"


----------



## David (27. Juli 2008)

"Scheiss nie dahin wo Du wohnst"


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2008)

wem dus heute kannst besorgen den verschiebe nicht auf morgen (das gilt aber nur für diese WE welches bald rum ist -.-)

reden was wahr ist, trinken was klar ist und vögeln was da ist (gilt auch nur für dieses WE)

ich brauch keinen sex das leben fickt mich jeden tag (gilt generell bei mir)


----------



## Yuukami (28. Juli 2008)

wem du s heute kannst besorgen dann tue es auch morgen (ja ich weiß das der schlcht is muss aber sein xD)

NEIN 

Ich finde das leben zu schade um nach einem bestimmten motto zu leben oder höchstens nach einem. 
Das leben ist zu Kurz um zu verzichten. Darum mein rat an euch lasst euch keine gelgenheit entgehen und erlebt so viel wie möglich.


----------



## Deathful (28. Juli 2008)

Keiner stirbt als jungfrau denn dann schicksal fickt jeden!!!

Greez


----------



## antileet (28. Juli 2008)

don't worry, be happy!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
yay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## εмо¢нεη (28. Juli 2008)

Muh macht die Kuh un so. .__.'


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Juli 2008)

Sehe stehts die dunklen Wolken am Horizont, denn sie künden von dem was kommen wird,
Lass die Dummen sterben, vertraue niemanden, leb wie du es willst, nicht wie andere es vorschreiben,
denn all jene sind nichts weiter als bereits Tote die ihr Schicksal nicht kennen,
Und im Tode sind sie alle gleich...


----------



## 11Raiden (18. August 2009)

Succubie schrieb:


> jeder mensch hat doch bestimmt einen bestimmten satz nach dem er sein ganzes leben gestaltet oder
> der einem nimmer aus dem kopf geht?
> welchen habt ihr?
> ich sag nur: wer etwas 'A'nkauft  muss auch 'B'ezahlen
> ...


Ah, endlich etwas, worauf ich kurz anworten kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Behandle andere Mensch so,
wie Du selbst behandelt werden möchtest" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (18. August 2009)

Ok Motto hmmm:

"Wenn du schon den Kopf hängen läßt, dann laß wenigstens die Füße dazu baumeln!"

Naja ok Spaß! Aber irgendwie hab ich den Spruch hier noch nie passend untergekriegt! oO

Mein tatsächliches Motto steht in der Signatur und frei übersetzt bedeutet es:

"_Egal wie schwer die Aufgabe, egal wie schlecht die Erfolgschancen stehen, bist du davon überzeugt das Richtige zu tun dann tu es!_"


----------



## 11Raiden (18. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> "_Egal wie schwer die Aufgabe, egal wie schlecht die Erfolgschancen stehen, bist du davon überzeugt das Richtige zu tun dann tu es!_"


Das ist gut!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (18. August 2009)

Mein Motto, sofern das nicht schon irgendwo hier stehn sollte ist eigentlich ne Kombination aus 3 verschiedenen Mottos:
_Probier alles aus was Dir nicht direkt schadet.
Solltest Du tatsächlich 80 Jahre alt werden, probier ebenfalls alles aus, was Dir direkt schadet._

_In der Steinzeit starb der Mann in einer blutigen Schlacht gegen einen gewaltigen Bären.
Im Mittelalter starb der Mann in einer blutigen, aber heroischen Schlacht mit Schwert und Spiess.
Heute bleibt dem Mann nichts Anderes mehr übrig, als an einem gesunden Herzinfarkt im Alter von 50-60 Jahren zu sterben._

_Helfe Deinen Mitmenschen wenn Du kannst, aber mache nie den Fehler davon auszugehn, dass sie dafür dankbar sind._


----------



## Gored (18. August 2009)

" Gelber Schnee ist Bäh ! "


----------



## Doomsta (18. August 2009)

Bleib dir selbst treu.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (18. August 2009)

Ich brauche keinen Sex - das Leben fickt mich jeden Tag.


----------



## picollo0071 (18. August 2009)

Niemals sollst du so tief sinken, den Kakao, durch den du gezogen wirst, auch noch zu trinken.

Wenn du bis zum Hals in der Scheiße steckst, lass den Kopf nicht hängen.



Egal was ich mach, das 2. Verfolgt mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## marion9394 (18. August 2009)

definitiv das hier )

Ein Tag, an dem man nicht lacht, ist ein völlig vergeudeter Tag.

Heute ist der Anfang vom Rest deines Lebens – Carpe diem!

Glücklich sind die Menschen, die sich bei der untergehenden Sonne auf die aufgehenden Sterne freut.


----------



## Vreen (18. August 2009)

aus aktuellem anlass,
kein applaus für scheisse...


----------



## spectrumizer (18. August 2009)

"Nur über das Unmögliche kommt man zum Möglichen."


----------



## Vreen (18. August 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> "Nur über das Unmögliche kommt man zum Möglichen."




häh???


----------



## 11Raiden (18. August 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> Bleib dir selbst treu.


Den nehme ich auch mit ins Boot ein Motto ist ja langweilig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Vertraue Dir selbst"
"Genieße das Leben"
"Lebe lieber ungewöhnlich (nach deinem Credo), als das Leben eines Anderen"
"Liebe Deine Mitmenschen und verzeihe ihnen gern und bereitwillig"
"Tue was Du für richtig hälst aber tue es!"
"Höre die Ratschläge anderer, informiere Dich so gut wie möglich und bilde Dir dann Dein eigenes Urteil"
"Versuche aus einer Niederlage zu lernen"
"Tue das, was Dir am Hezren liegt"
"Höre auf Deine innere Stimme"
"Was Du heute kannst besorgen, das verschiebe nicht auf morgen"
"Achte und respektiere Deine Eltern, Deine Lehrer und ältere Menschen"
"Liebe das Leben (,denn es ist so kurz)"
"Schaffe, schaffe Häusle baue"

So das langt erst mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Vreen schrieb:


> häh???


Er meint damit, wenn man das Unmögliche nicht versucht, wird man nicht wissen was möglich ist.


----------



## Davatar (18. August 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> "Was Du heute kannst besorgen, das verschiebe nicht auf morgen"


Gefällt mir nicht. Ich priorisiere lieber und erfülle nur Aufgaben mit höherer priorität und lasse Aufgaben niedriger Priorität liegen bis sie akut werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Timemanagement 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (18. August 2009)

fuck the rest im the best


----------



## Soldier206 (18. August 2009)

Weiter weiter ins Verderben, wir müssen Leben bis wir sterben

(na aus welchem Lied is es^^?)


----------



## SicVenom (18. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dalai Lama, würde die sooo gerne mal live sehn

lebe jeden tag als wäre es dein letzter (es sei denn du bist zu müde)


----------



## Hubautz (18. August 2009)

Glücklich ist, wer verfrisst was nicht zu versaufen ist.

Zuckmayer, "Der Hauptmann von Köpenick"


----------



## 2boon4you (18. August 2009)

Say whatever you want motherf*****
Just say my name (:


----------



## neo1986 (18. August 2009)

Ich lee jeden tag als währe es mein letzter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber erst seid dem ich mit wow aufgehört habe da war mein motte los an den pc und epics farmen....


----------



## 11Raiden (19. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Gefällt mir nicht. Ich priorisiere lieber und erfülle nur Aufgaben mit höherer priorität und lasse Aufgaben niedriger Priorität liegen bis sie akut werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja, für mich heißt das übersetzt:
Lasse nicht alles liegen, sondern fange heute an Dich zu organisieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also so ähnlich wie Du, ist halt (nur) ein Sprichwort.


----------



## Miss Mojo (19. August 2009)

Traue Leuten nur so weit, wie Du ein Klavier werfen kannst!

^^

Späßchen^^ Ein gutes Motto ist zB : Verleihe nur Geld, auf das Du auch verzichten kannst.

Vielleicht mehr so eine Lebensweisheit.


----------



## Magnor84 (19. August 2009)

Lebe den Tag oder der Tag überlebt Dich!

So ist das Leben!


----------



## afrael (19. August 2009)

regeln sind da um gebrochen zu werden


----------



## Labeo (19. August 2009)

Ich hab 2  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Willst du den wahren Charakter eines Menschen erkennen, so gib Ihm Macht...
und ...
Wenn man stets negativ denkt kann es nicht schlimmer kommen^^
ich bin so ein kleines Pessimistchen oder wie mans eben schreibt
Lg


----------



## Lulano (19. August 2009)

Mein Motto:

Lebt dein Leben und genieße jede Sekunde.


----------



## Hirsi325 (19. August 2009)

Ich hab 2 Mottos:
Save water, drink beer!
und 
Tiere sind Lebewesen, keine Lebensmittel!

Wenn man das so zusammenfasst bin ich "Vegetarischer Biertrinker" xD


----------



## Ollimua (19. August 2009)

Life is a game and game is over! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nicht ernstnehmen


----------



## 11Raiden (20. August 2009)

afrael schrieb:


> regeln sind da um gebrochen zu werden


"Befolge die Regeln und lerne sich zu achten"
+
"Laß Dich nicht erwischen"

noch einer bestimmt genannt:

"Leben jeden Tag, als wenn es Dein Letzter wäre"


----------



## Davatar (20. August 2009)

Ab und zu hört man mich wohl noch folgenden Satz schimpfen:
_Alles, was kleiner ist als ein Spatz und fliegen kann, gehört ausgemerzt!_
Das bezieht sich aber hauptsächlich auf stechende Insekten, sowie fliegenden Käfern.


----------



## Caveman1979 (20. August 2009)

Das Leben ist ein scheiß Spiel aber endgeile Grafik! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## llviktorj (20. August 2009)

Tja so ist das Leben, manchmal verliert man und manchmal gewinnen eben die anderen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Edit: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nr. 100 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Farionius (20. August 2009)

Meins .. 

Nimm das Leben nicht so ernst, kommst ja eh nicht lebend raus... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lebe stehts jeden tag wie deinen letzten den irgentwann hast du recht ...

mfg


----------



## Perfectenemy (21. August 2009)

Du nicht nehmen Kerze ist mein Motto.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich brauche kein Motto. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (21. August 2009)

"No risk, no fun"

Mein Motto.


----------



## 11Raiden (26. August 2009)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Das Leben ist ein scheiß Spiel aber endgeile Grafik!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei der Grafik stimme ich Dir zu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Farionius schrieb:


> Nimm das Leben nicht so ernst, kommst ja eh nicht lebend raus...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Da ist was dran.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. August 2009)

Weiter weiter ins verderben wir müssen leben bis wir sterben


----------



## Scrätcher (26. August 2009)

"Selbstverachtung drückt sich oft in einer lebensablehnenden Haltung aus"


----------



## Azure_kite (26. August 2009)

Hab mehrere Mottos:

Leben: Coole Grafik! Scheiß Handlung!

*Niemals aufgeben, egal was komme.*

*Wer freiheit aufgibt um Sicherheit zu gewinnen wird am Ende beides verlieren.*

*Es ist nicht deine Schuld, dass die Welt ist wie sie ist, es wär nur deine Schuld wenn sie so bleibt!
*
Alle großen Wahrheiten beginnen mit Blasphemie

Eine Lüge ist bereits dreimal um die Erde gelaufen, bevor sich die Wahrheit die Schuhe anzieht.

*Es gibt nur zwei Dinge die unendlich sind: das Universum und die menschliche Dummheit*. Wobei ich mir beim Universum nicht ganz sicher bin.

Wobei Der Satz aus Dalai Lama von Rammstein: Weiter weiter ins verderben wir müssen Leben bis wir sterben, auch sehr gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (27. August 2009)

Musste mir letztens grad ein neues zulegen.

Das Leben ist schei**e und egal wie man Schei**e anstreicht, es bleibt Schei**e.


----------



## 11Raiden (27. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> "Selbstverachtung drückt sich oft in einer lebensablehnenden Haltung aus"


Wie wahr! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dratanel (27. August 2009)

Okay yes, it‘s a mistake! I know it‘s a mistake! But there are certain things in life where you know it‘s a mistake but you don‘t really know it‘s a mistake because the only way to really know it‘s a mistake is to make the mistake and look back and say: „Yeah, that was a mistake!“ So really the bigger mistake would be to not make the mistake because then you go your whole life not really knowing if something is a mistake or not.

"Das Glück außerhalb von uns zu suchen, gleicht dem Warten auf Sonnenschein in einer nach Norden gelegenen Höhle." 
(Sprichwort aus Tibet)


Zwei Dinge sind unendlich, das Universum und die menschliche Dummheit, aber bei dem Universum bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher. 
(Albert Einstein)


Gib jedem Tag die Chance, der schönste deines Lebens zu werden. 
(Mark Twain)


Vieles hätte ich verstanden, 
wenn man es mir nicht erklärt hätte. 
(Stanislaw Jerzy Lec)


Es ist nicht so wichtig wie man aussieht, erst Anstand, Charakter, Liebe und Respekt machen einen Menschen zu dem was er ist!


----------



## Rexo (27. August 2009)

_Geh niemals unter einmem Air Maxx durch wen jemmand drauf sitzt der vorher was gegesen hat :/_


----------



## Scrätcher (27. August 2009)

Dratanel schrieb:


> Zwei Dinge sind unendlich, das Universum und die menschliche Dummheit, aber bei dem Universum bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher.
> (Albert Einstein)



Den Spruch höhr ich immer und immer wieder! Das ich noch nie jemand gesehen hab, der sich den auf ein T-Shirt gedruckt hat wundert mich schon....

Einstein war ein wirklich intelligenter Mensch! Und eigentlich hat er sich mit dem Spruch über die Menschheit aufgeregt! Er wollte ermahnen! Zum Nachdenken anregen!

Anstatt das sich die Leute den Spruch mal zu Herzen nehmen und darüber nachdenken wird er ständig von allen Seiten vor sich hingeträllert. Jeder nimmt sich heutzutage das Recht heraus sich als intelligent zu befinden und den Rest der Menschheit für Dumm! Lustigerweise sollte man dann mal darüber nachdenken ob man dann nicht selbst unter diesen Spruch fällt! 

Ich muß mir da immer den Erstkontakt mit einer ausserirdischen Rasse vorstellen wenn man Wissen austauscht und ein Mensch ganz stolz zu einem Ausserirdischen sagt:"Zwei Dinge sind unendlich, das Universum und die menschliche Dummheit, aber bei dem Universum bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher."

Kann es eine bessere Eigenwerbung geben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Düstermond (27. August 2009)

Carpe Diem! 

Dazu muss glaub ich nicht mehr gesagt werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkius (27. August 2009)

*Man lebt nur einmal!!!!*


----------



## Pymonte (27. August 2009)

Vorwärts, denn es gibt kein Zurück!


----------



## Potpotom (27. August 2009)

Wir brauchen Eier!


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. August 2009)

das leben ist ein ponyhof!


----------



## Steffi_HH (27. August 2009)

Wer immer in die Fußstapfen anderer tritt, hinterlässt keine eigenen Spuren.


----------



## Briefklammer (27. August 2009)

hm Optik ist kein Label es ist ein Lifestyle
bin anhänger von Optik Records seid 2003
ich genieße einfach das leben^^


----------



## Potpotom (28. August 2009)

Briefklammer schrieb:


> hm Optik ist kein Label es ist ein Lifestyle
> bin anhänger von Optik Records seid 2003


Ich will ja nicht haarspalten... aber Optic Records gibts nimmer - die haben nämlich das getan was sie mit ihrem "lifestyle" am besten können.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Briefklammer (28. August 2009)

potpotom
nur weil OR sich aufgelöst hat heißt es nicht das es in den Herzen der Fans auch weg ist
ich feier noch immer ihre Lieder egal ob sie noch da sind oder nicht...
ich sage auch noch Optik 4life... und sie haben es nur aufgelöst weil kein geld mehr rein kam wegen den downloadern...


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. August 2009)

mhhh Donuts


----------



## 11Raiden (28. August 2009)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Carpe Diem!
> 
> Dazu muss glaub ich nicht mehr gesagt werden.
> 
> ...


Gut!



Tikif schrieb:


> *Man lebt nur einmal!!!!*


Wer sagt das?
Man erinnert sich meist nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Steffi_HH schrieb:


> Wer immer in die Fußstapfen anderer tritt, hinterlässt keine eigenen Spuren.


sinnig ^^



Terrorsatan schrieb:


> mhhh Donuts


Goil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> mhhh Donuts



/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (28. August 2009)

Mein eigenes:
Es ist mein Leben, nur ich bestimme darueber, und nur ich weiss wie wertvoll es ist.

Oder das alte Roemische sprichwort 
Fortes fortuna adiuvat. - Den Tapferen hilft das Glück.

Ka ob ichs irgendwo schon mal hoerte oder obs mir einfach eingefallen ist:
Nur was man hart erkaempft weiss man zu schaetzen


----------



## 11Raiden (28. August 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Mein eigenes:
> Es ist mein Leben, nur ich bestimme darueber, und nur ich weiss wie wertvoll es ist.
> 
> Oder das alte Roemische sprichwort
> ...



Super! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da Capo! *Beifall klatscht*


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (28. August 2009)

Ich wär so gern ein Gummibär,dann wär mein Leben nur halb so schwer.


----------



## Ol@f (28. August 2009)

Millionen Wege führen zum Tod nur einer führt zum Leben, 
also lasst uns lieben.  

Lebe lieber ungewöhnlich.


----------



## 11Raiden (28. August 2009)

Mammi´s schrieb:


> Ich wär so gern ein Gummibär,dann wär mein Leben nur halb so schwer.


auch nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ol@f schrieb:


> Millionen Wege führen zum Tod nur einer führt zum Leben,
> also lasst uns lieben.
> 
> Lebe lieber ungewöhnlich.


Toll!

Es gibt so viele gute Sprüche!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (28. August 2009)

Meine:
"Mit Spatzen auf Tauben Schiessen" 
&
"Lieber ne Kanone in der Hand als n Panzer auf'm Dach"

Achja, und:
"Wer anderen eine Bratwurst brät hatt selbst warscheinlich schon gegessen"

MFG


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. August 2009)

Von den Simpsons:
Homer, du bist dumm wie ein Esel und zweimal so hässlich. Wenn ein Fremder dich anspricht und mitnehmen will nimm die Chance war!


----------



## Reflox (29. August 2009)

Ich bin perfekt,du bist perfekt.. wir sind alle auf unsere Weise perfekt


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. August 2009)

always look on the bright side of life^^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHPOzQzk9Qo


----------



## OMGlooool (29. August 2009)

Klatscht die Hopper an die wand, Deutschland ist ein Technoland!


----------



## Turismo (29. August 2009)

Wer später kommt hat früher pause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (29. August 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Meine:
> "Mit Spatzen auf Tauben Schiessen"
> &
> "Lieber ne Kanone in der Hand als n Panzer auf'm Dach"
> ...


Kreativ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Reflox schrieb:


> Ich bin perfekt,du bist perfekt.. wir sind alle auf unsere Weise perfekt


Wahr! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Turismo schrieb:


> Wer später kommt hat früher pause
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alondres (29. August 2009)

Das Leben ist gefährlich und endet meist tödlich.
Oder wenn wieder keine Hausaufgaben gemacht  warn: In Dubio pro reo, man sagt dann sie lägen gemacht daheim.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (30. August 2009)

Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. August 2009)

Ein toter Fisch schwimmt nicht gegen den Strom.


----------



## Falathrim (31. August 2009)

Alkoposteuer ich kenn das anders rum:
"Nur tote Fische schwimmen mit dem Strom"
Gehört zu meinen Mottos...

Aber ein gemeingültiges habe ich nicht denke ich
Außer das typische 
"Memento Mori et Carpe Diem"


----------



## Fendrin (31. August 2009)

Scheiss die Wand an, hängt der Dreck dran.
Scheiss sie nochmal an, hängt er 2x dran!

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. August 2009)

Wenn du freiwillig Peperoni isst, beschwere dich nicht über die Schärfe!

Entspannung, Ruhe und Gelassenheit sind die Wanderwege zur Glückseeligkeit... Hektik, Streß und Aufregung lediglich die Autobahn ins Grab...


----------



## Potpotom (31. August 2009)

Love is a name and sex a game. Say the name and play the game.

---

Wieder kein Lebensmotto - auf den ein oder anderen trifft es aber sicher zu. *g


----------



## 11Raiden (31. August 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Love is a name and sex a game. Say the name and play the game.
> ---
> Wieder kein Lebensmotto - auf den ein oder anderen trifft es aber sicher zu. *g



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry2045321
Da paßt das besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

